# Neve Beira Baixa e Alentejo - 25 Janeiro 2007



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 20:04)

Queda de Neve a cotas relativamente baixas (450m) na tarde do dia 25, (se está assim a 450 metros imaginem na serra que fica a 5km com 1100m)...Amanha ou sábado ainda lá passo a tirar umas fotos!!!  
Para a semana devo ter mais depois coloco por aqui   




O Meu Quintal vestiu-se de Branco




É mesmo neve  

















Para a semana há mais...LOL


----------



## Zoelae (25 Jan 2007 às 20:12)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Hehe isso é que foi nevar, nada mau, foi pena é que nem todos tiveram essa oportunidade...bom contentemo-nos com as fotos . Afinal o inverno ainda nem sequer vai a meio...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 20:17)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Boas fotos


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 20:50)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Belas fotos


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2007 às 21:26)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Boas fotos  venham mais


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 21:58)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Não é foto, mas é noticia...foi a única que encontrei sobre a queda de neve de hoje...



> Alguns flocos de neve caíram no Alentejo
> Temperaturas na região de três graus negativos
> 
> 
> ...



fonte:JN


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 22:14)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Nem quinze dias passaram da tua inscrição no forum e já nos presenteaste com estas belas fotografias  

Parabéns e Obrigado!


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 22:28)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*



jPdF disse:


> Queda de Neve a cotas relativamente baixas (450m) na tarde do dia 25, (se está assim a 450 metros imaginem na serra que fica a 5km com 1100m)...Amanha ou sábado ainda lá passo a tirar umas fotos!!!
> Para a semana devo ter mais depois coloco por aqui
> 
> 
> ...



parabens, foste um grande sortudo 
obrigado pelas fotos


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 23:25)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Bom registo


----------



## Luis França (26 Jan 2007 às 01:47)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Reparem na distribuição da neve pela Península Ibérica e Marrocos:






e o tempo actual...


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 10:43)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Ainda deu para ficar pintado de branco, Bom registo


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Muito boas fotos sim senhor Parabéns


----------



## tomalino (27 Jan 2007 às 17:07)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Luís França, onde é que foste buscar essas imagens?
Estão espetaculares


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 13:30)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Antes de mais quero dar os parabéns pelas belas fotos e pela boa nevada que caiu na tua terrinha jPdF.    


E a complementar então este tópico do famoso dia 26JAN07, aqui deixo o registo possivel na minha cidade raiana!   

Apenas nevou perto da hora do almoço e não durou muito. A temperatura rondava os 4,5ºC e com a queda de neve baixou até ao 1,5ºC.
Apesar da alegria de ver nevar em condições, a sua duração foi curta e os _nuestros hermanos_ levaram a fatia grande do bolo, nevou muitos locais da Extremadura, sendo de destacar Cáceres, onde houve acumulação e nevou mais de uma hora. A nossa fronteira parecia realmente, como mostrara o GFS, uma verdadeira barreira natural anti-neve   e por cá não há serras a fazer a divisória como na zona de Bragança e outras. Apenas temos o rio Guadiana.

Uma vista a Sudeste, com o Forte de Santa Lúzia ao fundo, mais atrás terras de Espanha.





Um passeio pela periferia da cidade.




















Por fim e porque a branquinha foi de pouca duração , o exlibris da cidade (Aqueduto da Amoreira) numa perspectiva, infelizmente, cada vez mais insólita por cá.










Mais ao final da tarde ainda embarquei numa pequena incursão de 70 km pela vizinha região espanhola, no encalce de algumas manchas que vi no radar. E ainda consegui apanhar algum sleet e neve, embora com flocos muito pequenos e dispersos. A acumulação fazia-se aos 600/700 metros de altirude , um pouco alto demais para o que eu esperava e infelizmente, não havia grande coisa, pois o grosso da precipitação fez-se a Norte da província pacence. A temperatura, variou entre os 3ºC e os -0,5ºC. A amiga iso 0 andava nos 600 m apoximadamente. 






Embora este tópico esteja na divisória Portugal, aqui deixo estas 3 fotos da mini-caça.   

Alvo à vista a 40/50 km!   





Aqui é onde assinalo no mapa o sleet:





Eis os primeiros flocos só após 50 km  





E por fim junto ao Vale de Matamoros a acumulação aparece.  





Fiquei todo realizado   e regressei a casa, mas durante a viagem uma nova aventura se iluminou na minha _cabecinha pensadora..._. Eu queria era neve em quantidade e claro ver nevar em condições com boa acumulação, onde seria o local mais perto... Claro a 300 km, Ciudad Real!!!

No dia seguinte lá fui com o meu pessoal !(logo mais posto!)


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Ah grande KIM     

Grande reportagem como de costume


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 13:50)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Bem vindo KIM...o passeio correu bem???


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2007 às 14:36)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Bonitas fotos  

Esperamos pela reportagem de Ciudad Real.


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2007 às 14:55)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Boa reportagem Kim e com mto profissionalismo


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2007 às 14:56)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

boa reportagem


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Boas Kim, tá tudo bem? Ainda chegámos a pensar em ti como boneco da bolota do Ice Age congelado algures em espanha não atrás da bolota mas sim em busca da neve perdida... 
Bela 1ª parte de repotagem KIM, aguardamos agora pela 2ª parte...
É sempre bom ter-mos membros com gosto e disponibilidade pra fazer chegar até nós alguns trabalhos como já vimos por aki...
A ganda alentejano...


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Belas fotos KIM   
Já é preciso gostar muuuito de neve para ir atrás dela tantos kms... 
Nada como ir ver _in loco _ mas as fotos já nos deixam  com estas belas imagens... 
Venham as outras fotos


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2007 às 17:16)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

boas Kim isso e k foi correr atras dela  
bela reportagem   
tou desejosa pra ver a 2ª parte


----------



## jPdF (29 Jan 2007 às 19:42)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Cá estou eu como prometido com mais fotos da queda de neve da passada quinta feira por Terras BEIRÃS (Proença-a-Nova é beira )

Cerca das 17.25 quando começou a cair os primeiros flocos que vindo do nada começaram a pintar a paisagem...




Reparem na tonalidade com que o céu ficou...nunca tinha visto um céu cor de salmão   




E continuava a cair...durante cerca de 15minutos foi assim




(o mesmo local dias antes com geada)




Se não tivesse anoitecido as teria fotos espectaculares 




A minha aldeola com os seu 40/50 habitantes e com os seus 500e tal metros de altura vestiu-se de branco o que já não acontecia pelos meus calculos desde 2003 ou 2002...












A acumulação de neve num caixote do lixo a porta de minha casa:




That's it!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 19:45)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Bom complemento às anteriores por ti postadas!  

A cor do céu não é da máquina nem nada? É que realmente é uma cor inusual, ou melho insólita!!


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2007 às 21:27)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Obrigado Kimcarvalho e jPdF pelo excelente registo.
5 estrelas


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 21:39)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Kim valeu o falso alerta que tinhas posto nos dias anteriores  

Deste-lhe um efeito nas fotos que nunca vi antes   
Diminuíste a velocidade de obturação?


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*



Minho disse:


> Kim valeu o falso alerta que tinhas posto nos dias anteriores
> 
> Deste-lhe um efeito nas fotos que nunca vi antes
> Diminuíste a velocidade de obturação?



Eu não digo que tu entendes disto! Ora nem mais  é que foi mesmo, e o que acontece? Fica este efeito que parece estar a cair um dilúvio sob a forma sólida! Ainda que os flocos sejam poucos notam-se bem e claro foram todas tiradas de dentro do carro em andamento!  O medo que parasse era mais que muito e tinha de tentar tirar o máximo de fotos possível no mais curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## jPdF (30 Jan 2007 às 00:11)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom complemento às anteriores por ti postadas!
> 
> A cor do céu não é da máquina nem nada? É que realmente é uma cor inusual, ou melho insólita!!



O Céu apresentava mesmo esta cor...também nunca tinha observado um céu assim durante o dia (durante a noite já observei...devido aos incêndios florestais que tem andado ali de roda


----------



## jPdF (30 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu não digo que tu entendes disto! Ora nem mais  é que foi mesmo, e o que acontece? Fica este efeito que parece estar a cair um dilúvio sob a forma sólida! Ainda que os flocos sejam poucos notam-se bem e claro foram todas tiradas de dentro do carro em andamento!  O medo que parasse era mais que muito e tinha de tentar tirar o máximo de fotos possível no mais curto espaço de tempo.



Também tenho de experimentar esse efeito...
Quem sabe para a semana!!!


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2007 às 20:29)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Consegui mais umas fotos deste belo dia:


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 21:24)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

Lindas!  

Mas de facto a tonalidade do céu é mesmo estranha, e tão forte que é que afectou a cor de todas as fotogradais  
A que horas tiraste essas fotos?


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2007 às 22:30)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*



jPdF disse:


> Consegui mais umas fotos deste belo dia:



Lindas lindas!!  Este tipo de fotos à noite com o diafragma bem lento ficam um espectáculo! Já agora sabes que máuina era?  

Obrigado!


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Lindas lindas!!  Este tipo de fotos à noite com o diafragma bem lento ficam um espectáculo! Já agora sabes que máuina era?
> 
> Obrigado!



À noite? Mas a iluminação pública está apagada


----------



## jPdF (16 Fev 2007 às 01:15)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*



Minho disse:


> Lindas!
> 
> Mas de facto a tonalidade do céu é mesmo estranha, e tão forte que é que afectou a cor de todas as fotogradais
> A que horas tiraste essas fotos?



Eram 17h15 quando começou a nevar...estas fotos foram tiradas por volta das 17h30...
Não foi efeito da máquina pois as primeiras que postei foi com uma CANON PowerShotA540 e estas foram tiradas com uma Fujifilm (o modelo não sei especificar).
Decididamente é um céu cor de salmão que eu nunca tinha visto!!!


----------



## Michel do Lago (3 Mai 2007 às 21:55)

*Re: Neve - 25-01-2007 [Beira Baixa e Alentejo]*

A foto do sleet caindo sobre o vidro dianteiro do carro me lembra muito o que eu vi de dentro do ônibus aqui em Curitiba no meio da tarde em junho de 1988. Quando eu cheguei em casa, havia estas mini flocos no chão.
Foi a última vez que vi cair algo de neve aqui em Curitiba. 
Na década de 1980, isso aconteceu umas três vezes, mas em 1975, nevou por quatro horas e com bastante acumulação, lembrando o que havia ocorrido em 1928.
Atualmente nossos invernos estão mais amenos e os verões mais quentes.


----------

